# Phantom Pregnancy..



## Mark Rowe (Jan 1, 2012)

I think my 15 month old Rottie bitch has been going through a phantom pregnancy these last 2 days, symptoms are, 

1. Bunching of bedding and sleeping on it whereas normally she will sleep on the plastic base of her crate. 
2. Guarding of her crate from my other dog (male Dobe) to the extent that she will roar and lunge at him if he was to go anywhere near it or even if she can see him from it. 
3. Spending most of her time in her crate and rushing back to it if she sees anyone near her crate when she's being fed. 
4. Being very possessive and guarding some of her toys. Example, yesterday there was a nylon type chew 6 ft from her crate on the floor, my Dobe went over to sniff it and she went ballistic from the inside of her crate, not normal at all
5. Slightly enlarged mammary glands with plenty of licking.
6. She's 60 - 65 days post (2nd) season.

I'm sure you'll all agree that she's having a phantom pregnancy, we have removed all toys and kept the dogs apart, so to my questions.

How long does it last?

I've read to just let nature take its course but in your opinions should I get her a vets?

Prior to her last season she was advancing nicely in Schutzhund with plenty of drive but since the finish of her last season she's lost some of her urgency and drive, she does the work but lazily as if she doesn't really want to do it and is easily distracted on the field. This behaviour has had us all stumped but if she's in the middle of a phantom pregnancy could that explain her lackadaisical performance post season? 

Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

It might be a false pregnancy but I wouldn't assume that it was. I'd take her to your Vet ASAP and make sure.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds just like my dog minus the aggression because i have only one dog right now. Payne has managed 2 phantom pregnancy so far. Rather a pain in the ass. The last one she actually got a bout of mastitis, had to call my vet at 9 pm and get a script of antibiotics, hot packs and the works.
Payne carried around a stuffed tedddy bear. Hiding him in my pillows on the bed. Wadding up my comfort and sheets. Gaines weight and got huge mammary glands.
I'm not really sure if there is anything short of Testosterone shots to make her snap out of this. (A suggestion from my vet)
I would have the vet check her over, just in case. But it think your going to have to ride this crap out. I think both time it took my dog about 2 to 3 weeks past her fake delivery date to get out of the mommy phase and start acting normal.
Good luck.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

My Rottie bitch just went through this. She is just a year old and it was her first heat. She had all the symptoms as your dog plus producing milk!!! I got rather tired of it and didn't encourage her. Toward the end I would block her access to her crate and " her imaginary puppies" I finally told her I sold all the puppies on Craig's List!!! Short answer, about two weeks!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a bitch as a kid that would make a nest in a closet and swipe a squeaky toy of one of my younger brothers and woe be anyone take that toy till she raised it. Seems like that was also a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mark Rowe (Jan 1, 2012)

So it does look like a phantom pregnancy, thanks guys for your inputs.

As I said she has been a bit lazy and distracted out on the field since her last season a few weeks ago whereas prior she was fast and keen. Do you think this phantom pregnancy with the hormonal issues she must have going through could have had a bearing in this?


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah Mark my dogs brain seems to go out the window when she's faking puppies. Course she's a bit of a knuckle head anyways. 
Since your a man you've never experience being a "Hormone Hostage" 
But i can at least partially relate to the poor dog. Least she's breaking down in tears cause you said "Hi" to her! Hope she snaps out of it soon.
K


----------



## Mark Rowe (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol it's good to know that we will probably get the old Eva back at some point, it was mysterious and disheartening to see her go off the boil so quickly without some sort of an explanation :???:


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

My female rottie did the same thing at about 16 months with her second heat cycle and was producing milk. Lasted about 2-3 weeks and return to normal. She's at 24 months now and in her third heat, which so far is a normal heat cycle.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Mark, get her out and away from her "puppies"! Lots of exercise helps!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, female hormonal thing, my 2nd mali bitch does that too. Her work ability goes up up UP when she's coming in season (like now, she is in heat, is acting outta controll and getting immune to corrections), then all goes to shit right about the time she would be due to deliver. She gets all sensitive and emotional, distracted from working. Then slowly back to normal in about 2-3 weeks.

Seems thats about their usual timing, my first bitch's pups are over a week old and she is just starting to show signs of wanting to get out of the kennel and go do something. After about 2-3 weeks she wants to get back to training as always.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Karen M Wood said:


> Sounds just like my dog minus the aggression because i have only one dog right now. Payne has managed 2 phantom pregnancy so far. Rather a pain in the ass. The last one she actually got a bout of mastitis, had to call my vet at 9 pm and get a script of antibiotics, hot packs and the works.
> Payne carried around a stuffed tedddy bear. Hiding him in my pillows on the bed. Wadding up my comfort and sheets. Gaines weight and got huge mammary glands.
> I'm not really sure if there is anything short of Testosterone shots to make her snap out of this. (A suggestion from my vet)
> I would have the vet check her over, just in case. But it think your going to have to ride this crap out. I think both time it took my dog about 2 to 3 weeks past her fake delivery date to get out of the mommy phase and start 7acting normal.
> ...


----------



## Mark Rowe (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys for all your inputs, you've all kindly put my mind at rest. Currently she coming out of her 'phantom pregnancy', she's no longer guarding her crate, she's not rushing back to protect her invisible pups and she's back to normal with my other dog. So alls good in the house 

Also she's back to normal at the club, good full bites with plenty of drive. We did witness another aspect of her character namely just how strong and how easily she flies into defence at the slightest threat from the helper but that's for another post in the relevant section of the forum..

Thanks again guys much appreciated :-D


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine guarded a ladybug toy, two stuffed cows and a pig lol. Produced milk and all. Lasted two weeks.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Regarding phantom pregnancies, has anyone else been told that they are not helpful to the dog's immune system? My Mal's first and second heats went into phantom pregnancies. When I mentioned that at a later time to a homeopathic vet whom I respect, she said that mammals' immune systems ease off during pregnancy so as not reject the embryo/fetus. So the false pregnancies lead to a decreased immune response and wouldn't be a good thing if this happened often (each heat). Just wondering if anyone else had heard this, or if it makes sense? 

My dog didn't suffer any illnesses but seemed more itchy and irritable. She got nesty, engorged, and adopted a "Kong" baby. I was glad when the weirdness passed.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

My female Terv was thrown into a false pregnancy when she was spayed. I timed the spay to be midway between cycles but she was always a hormonal bitch.

Doesn't have much to do with your female but just threw it out there because hormones can be freaky. 

Laura


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> My female Terv was thrown into a false pregnancy when she was spayed. I timed the spay to be midway between cycles but she was always a hormonal bitch.
> 
> Doesn't have much to do with your female but just threw it out there because *hormones can be freaky*.
> 
> Laura


+1


----------

